# The Fountain of Bakhchisarai



## Rhombic

by Boris Asafiev, was in its day one of the most popular ballets in the soviet musical life.
What do you think about it?


----------



## TxllxT

*The Fountain of Bakhchisarai (parts)*
















(no complete recording available)


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Rhombic said:


> by Boris Asafiev, was in its day one of the most popular ballets in the soviet musical life.
> What do you think about it?


A great poem by Pushkin, now that's for sure . I'll need to get around to hearing the ballet.


----------



## Marsilius

There is a filmed version starring Ulanova and Plisetskaya on DVD. It is an old fashioned Soviet production but well worth watching.


----------



## iwys

It was very popular in the old Soviet bloc. I saw it performed by the Mongolian State Ballet.


----------

